# Revived Dog Sparks Push for Pet Oxygen Masks



## Jon (Oct 23, 2005)

Revived Dog Sparks Push for Pet Oxygen Masks
Human Society Pushes for Public to Fund Specially Designed Devices

Updated: 10-10-2005 05:27:07 PM

EILEEN SCHULTEÂ 
St. Petersburg Times (Florida)

On the note was just a single sentence.

"Wrigley and I have had enough," it said.

Then the Clearwater man served his beloved bulldog a meal, a mixture of meats, took a hose and put one end on his car's tailpipe. He put the other end into his mobile home, said Rick Chaboudy, executive director of the Humane Society of Pinellas Inc., who had been called to the scene to help the dog.

The man, who was in his 40s, turned the key in the ignition and waited to die, Chaboudy said.

When the two were found, 15 feet apart, the man appeared to be dead.

But the dog was still alive. Rescuers rushed him out of the house and frantically tried to revive him by pumping oxygen through a tube down his throat.

The dog lived. And soon, Pinellas County dogs like Wrigley or those who are victims of fire and smoke inhalation, will have a better option than the oxygen tube or masks made for people, not animals.

The Humane Society of Pinellas is asking the public to help buy specially designed animal oxygen masks for emergency vehicles throughout the county, which number about 120, Chaboudy said.

The first to receive them was the Safety Harbor Fire Department, which received four sets on Monday, thanks to a donation by City Commissioner Kara Bauer.

"Our goal is to put a mask set in every emergency vehicle in the county," Chaboudy said. "We expect it will cost over $6,000 when we're finished."

Each set costs $45 and contains reusable snout-shaped masks designed to fit small, medium and large dogs. The small masks also fit cats. Rescuers will undergo special training to learn to use them correctly.

A tube connects the mask to a tank and pumps pure oxygen into the animal's nose and mouth.

Bauer got the Humane Society to start the program after reading an article about the masks in Newsweek.

Rest Here - Firehouse.com


----------



## Stevo (Oct 23, 2005)

ems has just gone to the dogs i guess...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 23, 2005)

I got a set of 6 Masks on eBay in the Vet-Med section for 9.99. Horse-Foul-Dog-Puppy-Cat-Kitten.

Clear plastic mask, shaped like a cone, rubber mask cover on the end you put over their nose and mouth. The other end has a steel fitting for a hard rubber hose. The only resuscitator that I could get it to fit on was the Laerdal Lytport III.

There are two companies that sell these supposedly "new" masks. One charges 19.99 for one mask, the other charges 45.00 for a set - but that price is only for "Fire Departments". The masks themselves have been around for years, my set is at least 10 or 15 years old, and we used by a now retired Vet in rural Wyoming.


----------



## Jon (Oct 23, 2005)

Only you, Alex.

My station just had a set donated, too. Apparently, the person tried to donate them to the local fire co's first, and was laughed at, saying they don't have oxygen.... go see the ambulance co....


----------



## Stevo (Oct 23, 2005)

correct me if i wrong here but don't vet's have some sort of oxygen rich saline?

~S~


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Oct 23 2005, 05:24 PM
> * correct me if i wrong here but don't vet's have some sort of oxygen rich saline?
> 
> ~S~ *


  :blink: 

I don't know... I'm a people paramedic...


----------



## Jon (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Oct 23 2005, 06:24 PM
> * correct me if i wrong here but don't vet's have some sort of oxygen rich saline?
> 
> ~S~ *


 Yeah.... PolyHeme.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Oct 24 2005, 06:22 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Oct 24 2005, 06:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Stevo_@Oct 23 2005, 06:24 PM
> * correct me if i wrong here but don't vet's have some sort of oxygen rich saline?
> 
> ~S~ *


Yeah.... PolyHeme..... [/b][/quote]
 Who-Dee-What-in?


----------



## squid (Oct 26, 2005)

Laugh if you want, but in my little village we have almost as many dogs as people -- so we actually trained on doggie CPR and how to give 02 and intubate a pup. This is what happens when you only get 100 runs/year


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 27, 2005)

We teach a Pet First Aid class which actually includes FA and CPR for cats and dogs.  I haven't taken it yet so I can't teach it, but I may do it soon just cause it sounds interesting.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 27, 2005)

OH GOODY-GOODY-GUMDROPS!!!!!!   :lol:    :lol:   

Now I can actually work for the Super Retriever Series as the official Retriever EMT! This may be a new career venture for me, working for good ole Justin Tackett, plus I get to spend time with Doc Coffman (the head vet for SRS events), Chris Akin, Stacey West, Bill Autrey and their great retrievers, GRHRCH Akins Yankee Thunder MH aka Boomer,HRCH Abby and Rankin, and GRHRCH Reaux (pronounced Roo).   :lol:    :lol:   

If you havent noticed Im a big SRS fan and have my own retriever getting ready to run for his Started Retriever title in thespring. :lol: 

Perhaps I should run this by Mr. Tackett. h34r:  :blink:  :unsure: 

-CP

(This all kidding of course as far as the Retriever EMT goes, lol)


----------



## squid (Oct 27, 2005)

How about EMT-Canine? The patch would be much cuter than the usual patches.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a "Cat First Aid Kit" that one of my wifes friends got us as a Christmas Gift... for the cat... obviously. Kind of weird I thought, but my wife thought it was "cute". We gave everyone a bottle of desert wine. I'm thinking boxes of Bacon Bandaids this year...


----------



## ma2va92 (Oct 27, 2005)

if I am at a call.. IE: fire.. no ppl are in need of help... and a animal needs help I'll help out.. have done cpr on a couple of dogs... one good one not so good.... hooked up lines on my horses.... helped in the birth on cats, dogs, goats horses, but please don't put this on the folks in the ambulance....we will be getting calls .... dispatch will have all of the info .... ya right...... pager goes off at 03:00 for  8 yo dif breathing can't catch his breath....not responding to commands... l/s to the house .. were's the pt.. in there  please help him....... and there is  ROVER gaging on a chicken bone...... ok now what..... we are bad bad ppl if we don't help...[were is my als K-9 protocol book]... pt. report.. pt's found lying on right side.. nose is wet....yada yada yada......


----------

